# Matching socks with blue jeans. Do the same rules apply as slacks?



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

I know how to match socks with slacks. I have read what Andy has to say, but I don't recall anything specific in any of the threads I searched vigorously regarding matching socks with blue jeans.

Do the same rules apply to blue jeans as dress and casual slacks?

I normally wear a straight or slight boot-cut to the blue jeans which fit me more like slacks.

What color socks to match with these shoes while wearign *blue jeans*??

Would it more logical to go with a casual blue jean colored cotton socks?

black shoes:

brown shoes:

tan suede shoes:

burgandy:

Your help is appreciated


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Capt Ron: Are you forgetting everything the Navy taught you? A sock drawer filed with nothing but black and navy colored socks will, at once, simplify your early morning decision challenges...and they work acceptably well with jeans and all else! (winks)


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I normally wear a more neutral color like thicker grey or heathered cotton sock. In the winter perhaps something in wool with a large pattern...but still very muted. Blue jeans with dark blue socks look silly in my opinion.

-spence


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

As in almost anything else, it depends on the situation and your comfort level at 'standing out'. My personal pattern is to either match to the shoe (for example I have some rust socks that go well with a pair of Santoni FAMs and have worn burgundy socks with burgundy AE wingtips) or else use the socks to pick up a color from a sweater or vest or shirt (esp if I'm wearing some neutral shoe such as a boat shoe or standard loafer.)

On a related note, I just received three pairs of the Marcoliani socks that Alex K was having a special on in conjunction with his dissertation on good socks. They're all in 'fun' colors (orange, plum, and bordeaux) and - based on wearing one pair yesterday - they're swell.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

With trainers, white. With other things, I pretty much stay with navy, or, more frequently with no socks at all. And I just can't get myself to wear black shoes with jeans.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

With jeans, it's kind of whatever suits me, where I am going, my mood...and, of course, the color of my shoes. 

Generally speaking, I like patterened socks that are predominantly blue with jeans (stripes, argyles). However, I have been known on several occasions to totally throw in a new color (in solids or patterns...I'll wear a pair of red/pink striped Thomas Pink socks, for example). Since jeans are casual wear, I think there is a ton of latitude as to the type of socks (or no socks if that is your preference) you choose to wear.

I tend to stay away from solid blue and black.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with TMMKC, although I don't see anything wrong with blue or black (and I'm not sure he really does either). A smart wag in these fora recently said (something like): "The color of a businessman's socks is determined by his trousers, while that of a gentleman is determined by his mood." Personally, I admire both rules, meaning that I abide by the first rule whenever I don business wear. But in my view whenever a gentleman sees fit to wear jeans, the latter rule applies in spades. Jeans are are either work-wear or the ultimate in extreme casual wear. So wear whatever socks you wish! With jeans, I often wear colorful argyles that might or might not include a secondary color that perhaps coordinates with my shirt.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If I'm wearing jeans, it seldom is a high fashion situation and I just wear white athletic socks. 

I'll wear jeans to parties, etc. but if I'm wearing jeans, I'm in a situation where the white socks don't matter. I also walk a lot in my jeans, so I frequently pair the jeans with walking shoes anyway.

If it really matters how I look, I wear khakis or dress slacks.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Sometimes I'll just wear white socks, other times I'll go with black or navy. I have diabetes so I either wear diabetic socks which come in black or white, or a high quality sock like Pantherella.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> If I'm wearing jeans, it seldom is a high fashion situation and I just wear white athletic socks.
> 
> I'll wear jeans to parties, etc. but if I'm wearing jeans, I'm in a situation where the white socks don't matter. I also walk a lot in my jeans, so I frequently pair the jeans with walking shoes anyway.
> 
> If it really matters how I look, I wear khakis or dress slacks.


You said it for me.


----------



## Daveboxster (Dec 30, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> With jeans, it's kind of whatever suits me, where I am going, my mood...and, of course, the color of my shoes.
> 
> Generally speaking, I like patterened socks that are predominantly blue with jeans (stripes, argyles). However, I have been known on several occasions to totally throw in a new color (in solids or patterns...I'll wear a pair of red/pink striped Thomas Pink socks, for example). Since jeans are casual wear, I think there is a ton of latitude as to the type of socks (or no socks if that is your preference) you choose to wear.
> 
> I tend to stay away from solid blue and black.


+1

Jeans are great for patterned socks. I can't imagine wearing black socks with jeans either.


----------



## skefferz (Jun 6, 2006)

When wearing jeans, I usually wear thicker socks that fit into my boots or non-dress shoes. Colorwise (when someone could see my socks) I would try to match the socks with the shirt, unless I'm wearing sneakers--then anything goes.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> I agree with TMMKC, although I don't see anything wrong with blue or black (and I'm not sure he really does either).


Definately not...nothing at all "wrong" with solid blue or black...I just like the contrast of patterns better. For example, I wear a black/gray/white stripe or black/white grid patterned socks with black shoes and jeans quite often.


----------



## Larey (Dec 1, 2007)

*Not all jeans are the same*

I can't lump jeans all in one general rule because I have black, dark indigo, half washed out indigo, and very faded indigo jeans. So the shade of my jeans and the color/shade of my shoes have to be considered, which usually results in lighter/darker gray for black shoes, lighter darker tans for brown shoes... which makes it sound more complicated than in actual practice.

I generally reach into one side or other of my sock drawer and wear whatever comes to hand, it's just jeans, after all.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I think the bigger problem with jeans occurs when people don't wear the proper length of jeans. They should really be worn with the bottom hem just about touching the ground, which essentially creates few opportunities for one's socks to ever become visible. Your socks should only show themselves when your shoes are off, and in those instances, just about any colour looks good with jeans.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*a proper length for jeans is this true.......???*



ilikeyourstyle said:


> I think the bigger problem with jeans occurs when people don't wear the proper length of jeans. They should really be worn with the bottom hem just about touching the ground, which essentially creates few opportunities for one's socks to ever become visible. Your socks should only show themselves when your shoes are off, and in those instances, just about any colour looks good with jeans.


Is there a proper jean length traditionally? I'm not argueing.

Sir, you made the comment. :teacha: Please back it up with logic and fashion rational and please do not quote because expert so and so said so.
:idea:


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

With jeans, I find gray casual socks work best with any shoe color, though eversince I joined AAAC ( and SF) I tried wearing more colorful and even sharply contasting shades to give my appearance some color. My favorite casual socks nowadays is a pair of burnt orange ones I got on sale from RL- it goes well with brown shoes(not on black though).


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

acidicboy said:


> With jeans, I find gray casual socks work best with any shoe color, though eversince I joined AAAC ( and SF) I tried wearing more colorful and even sharply contasting shades to give my appearance some color. My favorite casual socks nowadays is a pair of burnt orange ones I got on sale from RL- it goes well with brown shoes(not on black though).


I have been experimenting with inexpensive gold-toe argyles from walmart.
people seem to love argyles down here. I have gotten several compliments in one week on my cheap socks. 
The argyle gold toes started falling apart (material fray in the pattern) after a few hours of wear. I think they are great for experimenting, but i doubt they'll last much longer.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

I've tried it both ways (hmm,better rephrase that). With blue jeans and brown shoes I used to match socks to shoes. Now to my eye a blue sock or a blue with a pattern looks better.
With white shoes & blue jeans (don't own black jeans) then I go a white sock.

I disagree with jeans long in the leg, as in covering the shoe, makes the leg of the jeans go too baggy which I think looks sloppy.

Mychael


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

mipcar said:


> I've tried it both ways (hmm,better rephrase that). With blue jeans and brown shoes I used to match socks to shoes. Now to my eye a blue sock or a blue with a pattern looks better.
> With white shoes & blue jeans (don't own black jeans) then I go a white sock.
> 
> I disagree with jeans long in the leg, as in covering the shoe, makes the leg of the jeans go too baggy which I think looks sloppy.
> ...


I'll allow straight cut and boot cut in my Kingdom, but absolutley no tapered leg!

Straight legs are nice they look like slacks.

If you have a shoe 11 or bigger a boot cut can make your feet look less clunky if need be. Or , if your feet are larger in proportion to the rest of your body, boot cut helps.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I guess I'm weird, but when I wear jeans I always wear either ankle socks or no show socks in either white, black, or grey...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I guess I'm weird, but when I wear jeans I always wear either ankle socks or no show socks in either white, black, or grey...


Not weird at all. I know quite a few people in their 20's and 30's who do the same.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I guess I'm weird, but when I wear jeans I always wear either ankle socks or no show socks in either white, black, or grey...


get some dang socks at walmart, theyre fun to match and their cheap in every sense of the word. goldtoe argyles, 2pair for $6.
Youre hear to talk fashion and style right?

don't forget about your socks. they matter. its the difference between, somebody who got lucky and somebody who knows what they are doing.

Socks either show youre a seasoned sartorialist or .......not.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

The main ones that "grate" and don't really seem to fit are white socks, perhaps grey socks, and black socks (excusing medical requirements).


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

> Is there a proper jean length traditionally? I'm not argueing.
> 
> Sir, you made the comment. :teacha: Please back it up with logic and fashion rational and please do not quote because expert so and so said so.
> :idea:


I guess I'm appealing to the experts here. From discussions with several very fashionable women and men who rarely make a fashion misstep, the general consensus is that jeans should extend to within a half inch of the bottom of your shoes. Anything shorter than that tends to look too short and often draws criticism from the fashion snobs with whom I associate. Simply put, I just think it looks better when jeans nearly touch the ground and remain long enough to cover most of one's socks when sitting.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> I guess I'm appealing to the experts here. From discussions with several very fashionable women and men who rarely make a fashion misstep, the general consensus is that jeans should extend to within a half inch of the bottom of your shoes. Anything shorter than that tends to look too short and often draws criticism from the fashion snobs with whom I associate. Simply put, I just think it looks better when jeans nearly touch the ground and remain long enough to cover most of one's socks when sitting.


I wear braces, even with my jeans. The braces go under my top shirt so that they can not be seen.
this way I can wear them how i want without having to worry about the pant legs touching the ground. 
For me, jeans should look like good fitting slacks, clean and neat. straight cut to boot cut, but never tapered. This way, not matter where I am in a casual environment, I'll still be properly dressed if it's bumped up a notcth, let's say everybody starts showing up to the party in kahakis and the jeans people are out numbered.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I actually wear indigo colored socks that almost match my more faded jeans. For the darker denim, I wear navy socks or colorful argyle socks.


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> Simply put, I just think it looks better when jeans nearly touch the ground and remain long enough to cover most of one's socks when sitting.


While I would generally agree with you, in the case of loafers, this doesn't solve the sock issue...


----------



## amlai (Jan 31, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> Is there a proper jean length traditionally? I'm not argueing.
> 
> Sir, you made the comment. :teacha: Please back it up with logic and fashion rational and please do not quote because expert so and so said so.
> :idea:


Well, as far as proper jeans length goes, I suppose one could argue that the proper length is long enough to be sitting in the saddle and still have the hems sit on top of the foot.
https://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/24/magazine/24Style-t.html

This creates the effect of "stacking," which I'm sure most people here would find sloppy looking. There's a whole thread debating the origins of stacking here:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=45973

But, I would argue that regardless, proper length of jeans tends to be longer than if you were wearing wool trousers. I wear my jeans with an inseam of about 2.5" longer than in trousers and they cover my socks when I sit.


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thick Socks*

Nothing more appropriate than a pair of thick, rugged, workman's socks in grey or cream/natural when wearing a pair of jeans for doing some manual labour. "Gimme a beer, will ya?"


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Navy or grey with black shoes; tan or grey with browns.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

eguanlao said:


> Nothing more appropriate than a pair of thick, rugged, workman's socks in grey or cream/natural when wearing a pair of jeans for doing some manual labour. "Gimme a beer, will ya?"


This is true. You could get away with very grey or black if it was a thicker country sock, perhaps speckled or ribbed or with some other casual detailing.


----------

